# Anybody got raise this year? Then how much?



## kewlman

It's time to get the raise, but nobody mention it so far in my company.

It seems they are just happy 'cause of not being laid off.

Some of my friends also told me they didn't get any.

My salary has been raised 5~6% for last 3 years.

I need more $$ to pay my bills!!!


----------



## Dexman1349

Haven't seen or heard anything in my office since I got my PE raise almost a year ago. Several people in my office have commented that they have several multi-year spans in thier careers where they received no raises at all (not even cost of living increases).

Right now I'm glad I still have a job.


----------



## MGX

A few of my colleagues have been laid off and can't find work so no raise for me in my industry.


----------



## Fluvial

I'm self-employed, and my billings are way down from what I made a couple of years ago. I'm lucky to have much work at all, it seems.

My advice would be to cut down on whatever expenses you have, *kewlman*, until the situation improves. As dexman says, some years are just like that.


----------



## Master slacker

No raise this year. Hell, we aren't even allowed to change jobs within the company right now. That is, unless you're on the level of global leaders. Then you get all the job moves and bonuses you want. &lt;_&lt; Us peons? Nada.


----------



## udpolo15

Master slacker said:


> No raise this year. Hell, we aren't even allowed to change jobs within the company right now. That is, unless you're on the level of global leaders. Then you get all the job moves and bonuses you want. &lt;_&lt; Us peons? Nada.


At my company, they actually froze salaries of the managers and partners, but gave out raises to everyone else. I got a pretty decent raise/bonus in comparison to the average award. That was based on 08 revenue, 09 will be different issue.


----------



## Guest

kewlman,

You are getting some good response in this thread. I ended up switching jobs four months ago because my salary had reached the ceiling in my former job. I effectively got &gt; 50% pay raise and placed myself on a better career path.

I am not recommending this for everyone .. but if you are really looking to get a boost in pay, typically you are going to have to look outside of your current employ/situation. I think if you were to screen the thousands of similar threads/responses on the subject; they would lead you to believe that is the most likely the way to get a pay raise.

FWIW - I think most people are hurting financially, so it is time for hunkering down. Good luck!

JR


----------



## kewlman

jregieng said:


> kewlman,
> You are getting some good response in this thread. I ended up switching jobs four months ago because my salary had reached the ceiling in my former job. I effectively got &gt; 50% pay raise and placed myself on a better career path.
> 
> I am not recommending this for everyone .. but if you are really looking to get a boost in pay, typically you are going to have to look outside of your current employ/situation. I think if you were to screen the thousands of similar threads/responses on the subject; they would lead you to believe that is the most likely the way to get a pay raise.
> 
> FWIW - I think most people are hurting financially, so it is time for hunkering down. Good luck!
> 
> JR


Thanks for the advise.

I have been so much underpaid (making 50's with 10 years experience), and I've been waiting for this year's evaluation to raise my salary up to certain point.

We didn't have evaluation last year although I got a little raise, and it seems nothing will happen this year.

I've been searching job posts, and it seems job market is not active as before, but still I could find a good position for me sometimes.

Actually I like what I'm doing here, and I really love to work with my co-workers.

I'm thinking whether I will wait until next year or do some action sooner or later.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Dleg

jregieng said:


> kewlman,
> You are getting some good response in this thread. I ended up switching jobs four months ago because my salary had reached the ceiling in my former job. I effectively got &gt; 50% pay raise and placed myself on a better career path.
> 
> I am not recommending this for everyone .. but if you are really looking to get a boost in pay, typically you are going to have to look outside of your current employ/situation. I think if you were to screen the thousands of similar threads/responses on the subject; they would lead you to believe that is the most likely the way to get a pay raise.
> 
> FWIW - I think most people are hurting financially, so it is time for hunkering down. Good luck!
> 
> JR


It does seem to work that way, unfortunately. I haven't received a raise in my current position for over 8 years now (state government salary cap). I will be moving to a new employer over the next few months, and will get a &gt;60% increase by doing so.


----------



## SSmith

I got 3.1% increase in January. $3k on the spot performance bonus in June. Looking to get another ~3% in October.


----------



## Supe

I'm slated for a 6% year end raise, but my boss is also pushing to get me an interim raise with the increased job responsibility being on this job site.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

No raise and no COLA.



I'm just glad I have a job. Last time the economy tanked in 2001 I was laid off. Those were not good times.


----------



## dastuff

Raises are coming up here in the next week or two.. I got my PE this year so hopefully I'll see something.

Otherwise that just sucks.


----------



## snickerd3

I'm expecting at least temporarily a 2.5% COLA on the next paycheck. The gov wants state employees to take 12 furlough days increase insurance and pay freezes/cuts, but we have a signed contract so who knows what is going to happen.

The hubby took a 2% cut starting this next paycheck and the company stopped matching the 401K, if things pick up by the end of the year they will get it back though.


----------



## EnvEngineer

After alot of hard work marketing to bring more clients I got a %10 decrease, Things are tough out there.

Working as an engineer for 28 years I find you need to change jobs to get a meaning full increase. They are just really reluctant to change your billing rate to clients, rather have you leave and then pay some one else more. New engineer---new rate


----------



## Roy T.

jregieng said:


> kewlman,
> You are getting some good response in this thread. I ended up switching jobs four months ago because my salary had reached the ceiling in my former job. I effectively got &gt; 50% pay raise and placed myself on a better career path.
> 
> I am not recommending this for everyone .. but if you are really looking to get a boost in pay, typically you are going to have to look outside of your current employ/situation. I think if you were to screen the thousands of similar threads/responses on the subject; they would lead you to believe that is the most likely the way to get a pay raise.
> 
> FWIW - I think most people are hurting financially, so it is time for hunkering down. Good luck!
> 
> JR


Absolutely agree 100%. The only big jumps in pay i've got where when i left my current situation. I've gone from 36k in 2005 (I was away from engineering for a long time - it was my first engineering job since '97) to 95k today. Of course, I got my PE since then - and moved to another state (FL to Texas) -- but, still. not a bad 4 year tragectory.


----------



## HITMANVQ35

Roy T. said:


> Absolutely agree 100%. The only big jumps in pay i've got where when i left my current situation. I've gone from 36k in 2005 (I was away from engineering for a long time - it was my first engineering job since '97) to 95k today. Of course, I got my PE since then - and moved to another state (FL to Texas) -- but, still. not a bad 4 year tragectory.


Wow that's quite a jump? what state did you originally work?


----------



## Chucktown PE

No raises for us. I got a shitty $2000 bonus back in March but our entire company is on a hiring/salary freeze. However, I'm sure the CEO and all the upper management are getting their dividend checks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I'd be grateful for that bonus. I got nothing.


----------



## Supe

Luckily for me, my boss back in TX has requested that he do my employee review, rather than my current boss. While both would probably give me the max raise at the review, my old boss will get the full amount approved, whereas site management here would probably reduce that amount to keep costs to the project down.


----------



## ALBin517

I work for the government. My wages / raises are set by contract.

Sept 2008 - 4.3%

Jan 2009 - 2.8%

Sept 2009 - 4.1%

Jan 2010 - ?? (Our contract expires at the end of this year)


----------



## csb

4% COLA here.


----------



## snickerd3

raises are contracted here too. but gov is meeting with union officials today(?) to discuss furlough days...non-union folks have to take 12. as presently written contract prohibits them. Be interesting to see union's view, agree to them hopefully save most everyone or refuse and force more layoffs? My guess is the union will refuse because layoffs will happen regardless.


----------



## rudy

My raise is that I still have a job. But really... I was surprised that we got a bonus 2.5% annual salary. But we're under an 8% paycut reduction, so basically this means that our paycut is 5.5%. I'm happy to have a job.


----------



## jeb6294

I took a hit when I came back to the USACE, but hopefully I should be getting my step increase in a few weeks which would be good for about 3 1/3% and then if we get the same adjustment next year that we got this year, should be another 3.5% in January.


----------



## z06dustin

7%.

But I'm pretty badass.

[SIZE=8pt](And in reality I was bumped a pay grade)[/SIZE]


----------



## WatResModeler

Just got 6.5%. Includes a promotion to the next grade level. Passing the PE got me about 3.5%. The promotion and performance got me 3%. Couldn't have gotten the promotion without the PE. I think I would have gotten about 2% without the promotion, and that was for a very good year performance wise. In a decent market I would have expected 10%, but I'm thrilled to get the 6.5%.


----------



## Roy T.

HITMANVQ35 said:


> Wow that's quite a jump? what state did you originally work?


Florida originally.

Also, I will admit I am very much a shameless opportunist. I made no friends along the way to where I am now. I specifically targeted (last year) when oil was $145/barrel the O&amp;G industry and landed a spot. I used my past government job for all it was worth including plenty of study time for the PE and lots of (unauthorized) field experience. I'd just go to the job site and start barking orders. I learned tons and looked out for myself.

It's tough out there - I make no apologies.


----------



## The Car

That's a heck of a learning experience! Hope looked out for yourself!

Udden, udden


----------



## Katiebug

We're very fortunate that our merit plan, while delayed 3 months and the average increase reduced, was not canceled outright. Way luckier than many, I know. Engineers in other divisions of my company have been laid off and quite honestly until June we were expecting the merit plan to be canceled entirely this year.

The average merit this year was 2.5%. I got 3%, and my boss is pretty good about putting us in for awards that can net a few hundred dollars extra here and there. We have no bonus opportunities at my paygrade.

We generally get around 3-4% average on the merit plan each year. The only chance for a real raise (&gt;5% in one year) is a paygrade jump or moving to another company. I'm well overdue for a promotion (thanks to my idiot former manager who didn't believe in career development for his people) and if one is not forthcoming next year I will likely start to look for opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## Roy T.

The Car said:


> That's a heck of a learning experience! Hope looked out for yourself!
> 
> Udden, udden


*shrug* the chinese are morons, what can be said. Foundation design isn't rocket science but obviously someone didn't even bother with the basics.

that being said - engineers tend to be a paranoid bunch. net-net engineers have a major f-up and get sued about 0.0000001% of the time that doctors do.

I think it's more ego that allows us to think everyone is out to get us and a disaster is around every corner. practically every doctor has been sued at one time or another. I know tons of engineers, nary a one has ever stepped into a court-room.


----------



## maryannette

Roy T. said:


> Also, I will admit I am very much a shameless opportunist. I made no friends along the way to where I am now. I specifically targeted (last year) when oil was $145/barrel the O&amp;G industry and landed a spot. I used my past government job for all it was worth including plenty of study time for the PE and lots of (unauthorized) field experience. I'd just go to the job site and start barking orders. I learned tons and looked out for myself.
> It's tough out there - I make no apologies.


I'm not trying to slam you, Roy, but I just don't get this attitude. I agree that income is necessary. And, I like to advance in my career and get salary increases. But I value lots of things more than money. If I "made no friends along the way", I probably would not like myself. To me, it's not just about the money. Just my opinion.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have to agree, mary. I was talking to a co-worker the other day and it came up that had I stayed with the DoD, I'd be pulling 100K now. The guy asked me if I regretted my decision and my answer was a fast, "hell no!" I'm not making nearly as much now, but I'm happy with both my personal and professional life. Would I like more money? Sure, who wouldn't, but I'm not about to sacrifice my happiness for it.


----------



## maryannette

If you sell yourself to the highest bidder, you are owned.


----------



## Flyer_PE

The way the nuclear industry is right now, if I were willing to become a total road warrior (aka road whore), I could damn near double my salary overnight. It ain't worth it.


----------



## chaosiscash

Mary :) said:


> If you sell yourself to the highest bidder, you are owned.


And if you sell yourself for less?

I'm all for folks having fulfillment in there professional lives, and if that means you have to work in a job for less money, more power to you. But for me, personally, I work to live instead of living to work. My goal is to make the most money I can in the shortest possible time, and to work in a job that is extremely flexible. This lets my wife and I enjoy doing the things outside of work we do, like traveling, etc. So if selling my services to the highest bidder means I'm owned, then so be it. Of course, that would imply I couldn't leave whenever I wanted, which is my industry, is very far from the truth, as there are an awful lot of companies looking for people right now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chaos, I think she meant if you sell out your home life for money...


----------



## maryannette

I did.

And, what is right for me is not right for everyone. Also, what is right this year is not what is right in 2000 or 2020. As long as you have flexibility (ability to control your life) and you are happy, you are okay. I just think about the movie, "The Firm". The guy was owned because the employer literally took control of his life. I left a job last year because I hated working there. There was a lot of corruption and if you didn't buy into it, you got left out/pushed aside/passed over. When I left, I was offered a 40% raise. I turned it down because if I had taken it they would have owned me.

And, the initial issue I had was about "not making friends along the way". To me, that means that you have made gains at the expense of others.


----------



## Roy T.

Mary :) said:


> I did.
> And, what is right for me is not right for everyone. Also, what is right this year is not what is right in 2000 or 2020. As long as you have flexibility (ability to control your life) and you are happy, you are okay. I just think about the movie, "The Firm". The guy was owned because the employer literally took control of his life. I left a job last year because I hated working there. There was a lot of corruption and if you didn't buy into it, you got left out/pushed aside/passed over. When I left, I was offered a 40% raise. I turned it down because if I had taken it they would have owned me.
> 
> And, the initial issue I had was about "not making friends along the way". To me, that means that you have made gains at the expense of others.


I never beleived that I was an "Engineer I" or "Engineer II" or any other level. I felt that I was my own business and deserved to get paid as much as possible - this offended many people, particularly the "old school" types. I never much got into titles or seniority or respected idiots just because they've been at one place since dinosaurs walked the earth.

I am strictly ethical, annoyingly so to some clients. But I will always entertain higher offers.

I am a businessman / engineer


----------



## Chucktown PE

I don't intend to do what I'm doing forever. I'm similar to Roy T. I'm trying to make as much as I can right now so I can move into a more lucrative business (either opening my own business or doing something different altogether) in the future. I look at this job as a stepping stone. I refuse to be 50 years old when I finally start making real $$$. True, money isn't everything, but there are quite a few things that my family and I want to do that require money.


----------



## jeb6294

Capt Worley PE said:


> I have to agree, mary. I was talking to a co-worker the other day and it came up that had I stayed with the DoD, I'd be pulling 100K now. The guy asked me if I regretted my decision and my answer was a fast, "hell no!" I'm not making nearly as much now, but I'm happy with both my personal and professional life. Would I like more money? Sure, who wouldn't, but I'm not about to sacrifice my happiness for it.


See, I am the exact opposite. I went from private to public and am happier for it. Having worked both sides I appreciated the pros they each had to offer but I am definitely happier being back in the Fed. Gov't again. My only regret is that I left in the first place...I started with the Corps right out of college...I'd be making a lot more and be a lot closer to retirement.

Just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## C-Dog

So far I have had about a 2% pay cut (from 5 furlough days). Not as bad as some other divisions (some have seen 7 days!). Our raises have been defered from April to October. In October they said theywill evaluate the business climate and see if they will give them. Rumor is we are getting small ones (on the order of 2.5%).

Time will tell, but on the bright side, Jan 1 I will get a 2% raise. Also, I have not been axed (So far 4 factories in the US are being closed - work heading to cheaper states/countries). From what they tell us, the engineering organization is somewhat stable


----------



## Guest

Roy T. said:


> I know tons of engineers, nary a one has ever stepped into a court-room.


I have been in a court room ... been an expert witness in a few cases actually. 



Mary :) said:


> I'm not trying to slam you, Roy, but I just don't get this attitude. I agree that income is necessary. And, I like to advance in my career and get salary increases. But I value lots of things more than money. If I "made no friends along the way", I probably would not like myself. To me, it's not just about the money. Just my opinion.


To add to this thought - I can't imagine that taking a cut-throat, ruthless, making-no-friends-along-the-way approach is going to help marketing yourself to potential clients for either your current firm or when you decide to strike out on your own.

I have found that though I have moved into a different industry in a different state, I am still very much in touch with the people and consultants I formerly worked with - for no other reason that it is good to NETWORK. If you come across as difficult or as a prima dona .. you aren't going to get much play (pay).

Just sayin' ....



Chucktown PE said:


> I don't intend to do what I'm doing forever. I'm similar to Roy T. I'm trying to make as much as I can right now so I can move into a more lucrative business (either opening my own business or doing something different altogether) in the future. I look at this job as a stepping stone. I refuse to be 50 years old when I finally start making real $$$. True, money isn't everything, but there are quite a few things that my family and I want to do that require money.


Don't get me wrong Chucktown - I like lattes and money just as much as the next guy ... but have you thought about the cost of deferring your 'happy' job? Have you thought about doing something sooner rather than later?

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jeb6294 said:


> See, I am the exact opposite. I went from private to public and am happier for it.


You're actually not too dissimilar from me. I went from DoD to a small manufacturing firm to teaching to state. I've done a little of all of it.

Matter of fact, I was a -12 when I left the DoD and working level has since een upped to a -13. that's why my ex-co-workers are now pulling the big bucks (plus 20-25 years in, I guess).


----------



## Chucktown PE

jregieng said:


> Don't get me wrong Chucktown - I like lattes and money just as much as the next guy ... but have you thought about the cost of deferring your 'happy' job? Have you thought about doing something sooner rather than later?


I don't like lattes. And I like the job I have now. But I'm not doing my job for the "good of the company", I'm doing it to build my experience and get me ready for my next opportunity. I'm following the Rich Dad, Poor Dad model. Currently I have a little side business that I'm hoping to turn in to a real money maker one day, but I want to build it slowly, without incurring debt.

FWIW, I have a sign on the wall in my office that my Dad sent me that says "Remember That Overnight Success Usually Takes About 15 Years"


----------



## benbo

Sort of a hijack here, but a little bit related to money. On the plane during my vacation I read "The Accidental Billionaires", a somewhat apocryphal story about the founding of Facebook. Now I am more convinced than ever that hitting it big in the internet business is often more a matter of extreme luck than anything else. That, and a cut-throat attitude. MArk Zuckerberg, the founder, along with Sean Parker and Mark Thiel, his startup mentors, went from zero to billions in just a couple of years, basically through pure luck and screwing everybody they knew. A sorrier bunch of assholes I hope to never encounter.

Anyway, a really fast read (a few hours), and sort of interesting although admittedly not 100% historical.


----------



## jeb6294

I just read an article in the Cincy paper that the county where I used to work is talking about 10 furlough days for all county employees next year. They're still kicking around how they're going to do it...some have suggested closing the county on Fridays for a couple months and some have suggested just not paying anyone for their ten holidays that year. Glad I'm not at the County Engineers Office anymore.


----------



## C-Dog

I hate to say it, but I actually am enjoying my 5 furlough days! They are taking a little out of each pay check, so it is not a 5 big hits and with the Obama tax cut, I barely notice it!


----------



## benbo

C-Dog said:


> I hate to say it, but I actually am enjoying my 5 furlough days! They are taking a little out of each pay check, so it is not a 5 big hits and with the Obama tax cut, I barely notice it!


Which tax cut is this? I think I missed it. I think they might have reduced my FICA withholding or something, but I think it amounted to about $15, certainly not 5 days of pay.


----------



## Wolverine

benbo said:


> Which tax cut is this? I think I missed it. I think they might have reduced my FICA withholding or something, but I think it amounted to about $15, certainly not 5 days of pay.


I think he's talking about the Obama tax reduction elimination program and the across the board Wage Increase For Everyone Act, which legislates free health for everybody, government funded foot massages (only to those in need of a foot massage), abolishes Monday mornings and Friday afternoons, and mandates lovely rainbows on Wednesdays. Did you not hear about it? I'm getting a margarita machine and a unicorn with my government voucher. Thanks rich people! You rock! Keep it coming.


----------



## maryannette

COOL!


----------



## Roy T.

jregieng said:


> I have been in a court room ... been an expert witness in a few cases actually.
> 
> To add to this thought - I can't imagine that taking a cut-throat, ruthless, making-no-friends-along-the-way approach is going to help marketing yourself to potential clients for either your current firm or when you decide to strike out on your own.
> 
> I have found that though I have moved into a different industry in a different state, I am still very much in touch with the people and consultants I formerly worked with - for no other reason that it is good to NETWORK. If you come across as difficult or as a prima dona .. you aren't going to get much play (pay).
> 
> Just sayin' ....
> 
> Don't get me wrong Chucktown - I like lattes and money just as much as the next guy ... but have you thought about the cost of deferring your 'happy' job? Have you thought about doing something sooner rather than later?
> 
> JR


you know - people have told me that ever since I got back into engineering. mostly other engineers... and most of them are laid off now.

clients like my work - that's what important. I like the industry I work in - it fits my mentality. I'll leave it at that.

peace.


----------



## C-Dog

Wolverine said:


> I think he's talking about the Obama tax reduction elimination program and the across the board Wage Increase For Everyone Act, which legislates free health for everybody, government funded foot massages (only to those in need of a foot massage), abolishes Monday mornings and Friday afternoons, and mandates lovely rainbows on Wednesdays. Did you not hear about it? I'm getting a margarita machine and a unicorn with my government voucher. Thanks rich people! You rock! Keep it coming.



It is Friday afternoon - see ya later - oh, right after my foot massage...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I just got a 2% raise for next year...and I've only been at my job for 6 months.


----------



## Dexman PE

Got a 30% raise back in June from a job change. I've been told that there has been a pay freeze in place for the last year, but no word on when/if that will be lifted.


----------



## benbo

I know it's not a raise, but I got a bigger take home check today because of the Social Security withholding reduction for next year. I got my checkstub today, but it's dated Saturday, when it takes effect.

Because a lot of stuff changes around this time (med deductions, etc.) I can't tell how much it was. But it's something!


----------



## chaosiscash

Next year's rate is about 10% higher, but I'm a contractor, so its a bit different than most (lack of some benefits, etc). And it looks like my contract is fairly solid through September (of course, they could still send me home Monday). Still, I'm not complaining, its been my best year to date. I've been very fortunate to prosper (so far) during the economic downturn.


----------



## Dexman PE

benbo said:


> I know it's not a raise, but I got a bigger take home check today because of the Social Security withholding reduction for next year. I got my checkstub today, but it's dated Saturday, when it takes effect.
> Because a lot of stuff changes around this time (med deductions, etc.) I can't tell how much it was. But it's something!


The SS withholding went from 6.2% to 4.2% of your taxable income.


----------



## Bean PE

-2.5%

Interviewing next week.


----------



## snickerd3

was supposed to get 2% starting this month, but with union/governor talks that was either cut to 1% or postponed I don't remember.


----------



## envirotex

Been here for 3 years, nice bonuses, but no raise for the past 2 years...Waiting to hear something from the boss on my new PE. I'm guessing they're going to raise my billing rate...


----------



## Road Guy

0.0


----------



## udpolo15

I got a 7% raise and promotion for finishing my MBA in September. In reality, it is a 3.5% raise since they arbitrarily waited 6 months for the promotion until I graduated even though I have been doing the same thing for at least a 6 months (really closer to 18 months).

The really test will be in March when we go through the normal review process. I have a feeling that getting mid-year raise will be used against me when determining my raise. Hopefully it won't impact my bonus, but either way I hope to be out of here by mid year.


----------



## jase

got a 7.3% raise starting my next check, maybe another coming now that I passed my PE?

before that, it had been almost 3 years since my last raise.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Road Guy said:


> 0.0


Nice work, Mr. Blutarsky.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, Mr. Blutarsky.
Click to expand...

Christ. Seven years of college down the drain. Might as well join the fucking Peace Corps.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> 0.0


That's what I've gotten for the past three years.


----------



## snickerd3

looks like mr snicks company had a good second half in 2010, so this yrs yr end bonus which they get at the end of Jan is likely to be in the 4 digits. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

They do everyone's raises here the first of the year. I expect to see a modest one in my first paycheck next week.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Still no word here on raises/bonuses, but I think we did pretty well, all things considered. I got myself back up to what I should have been making since '08, after going through a 20% pay redux this time last year, then back up to a 5% redux until about November. Another increase would be great, but for right now, I'll take what I have and be thankful for it. This is my resolution: to be more thankful/greatful for what I have. As Mary says, "Attitude is everything!"


----------



## navyasw02

Got a whopping 1.4% raise this year, the lowest annual raise for the military since 1962. I must have missed the memo that said world peace broke out and that two wars aren't still going on.


----------



## Dark Knight

Will not know until March. I am looking forward to see what excuse the company use this year to cut the bonuses since we did meet all the goals. arty-smiley-048:

But they said be ready for a 50% reduction from last year's bonus, when the company did meet only 7/10 goals.

In the meantime the wife of our CEO travels around the world thanks to an annual 100k allowance the big shot negotiated in his contract.


----------



## DBC

We were really blessed to have a wee bit more in our bonuses this year than last year. But the bonuses are only 10% of what they used to be. We took a 50% paycut for over half the year (with the option of being laid off to collect unemployment - which would be more than any of us were making), then they returned us to an 20% paycut. Rumor is that they're working furiously to get us back to our original salaries, so I don't see raises happening any time soon.

The board members, including the principals, stayed at the 50% pay cut for a few more months than the rest of us, so at least I know they aren't wasting money.


----------



## sac_engineer

Everyone got a bonus and 401k money. Actual raises are still up in the air, but I'm hoping we'll see a modest one since we didn't get any last year.


----------



## bigray76

No bonus (not that I was in the bonus pool anyway) , no profit sharing in our 401k... got a 3% raise. Not complaining one bit.... and survived the now annual January massacre...


----------



## ironman

9%, was about to take a new job but they were only willing to give me 9% as well so I figured I would stay where I am at. Taking a break looking for that 30-40% raise since it seems required that one have a minimum of 10 years experience before you start hitting 100-120k a year. 40$/hr is just enough to do what I want to do if I am ultra anal about saving and spending. Would be nice to have about 120-140k so im not having to rub 2 pennys together just to meet my goals but im not in a hurry to get old either since it seems the quality of the experience does not speak as loud as the total time, and total time is just that .... total time which means getting old.


----------



## Master slacker

Had my 2010 review about an hour ago. I am left rather disappointed. The company ranks each employee between 1 (b ump on a log) and 5 (walking on water). In 2009 I was a 4 and 2010, in spite of my performance against my goals and the everything else, I am a 3. Only a certain percentage of people can be in each category and I was on the 3/4 bubble... ended up as an upper level 3, but 3+ and 3- have no distinction. I'm just another 3.

I'll find out my disappointing raise / bonus later in the month.


----------



## Supe

Back in July, I got a 20% raise because they knew I was ready to leave. I got a 2.5% raise rolling into this year based on reviews. If HR comes through on a potential nuclear assignment (same company), I'll have another 28% raise on my base salary, but all that does is offset my current living allowance for being a road whore.


----------



## ironman

Supe said:


> Back in July, I got a 20% raise because they knew I was ready to leave. I got a 2.5% raise rolling into this year based on reviews. If HR comes through on a potential nuclear assignment (same company), I'll have another 28% raise on my base salary, but all that does is offset my current living allowance for being a road whore.


28% is not that much for being a road whore unless your already over 100k a year, then 28k extra is not to shabby. I guess it depends on if you get to go home to your wife every night and the benifits that come with that.


----------



## benbo

ironman said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in July, I got a 20% raise because they knew I was ready to leave. I got a 2.5% raise rolling into this year based on reviews. If HR comes through on a potential nuclear assignment (same company), I'll have another 28% raise on my base salary, but all that does is offset my current living allowance for being a road whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 28% is not that much for being a road whore unless your already over 100k a year, then 28k extra is not to shabby. I guess it depends on if you get to go home to your wife every night and the benifits that come with that.
Click to expand...

And you were doing so well with an earlier post. Now it's back to this gobble-de-goop.


----------



## Machiavelli999

Got a measly 3.6% raise for passing my PE - Electrical exam. I actually was so pissed I gut the guts to go to my boss and tell him I was dissapointed by it. He told me he had to argue with upper management to just get me this raise and that salaries have been for the most part frozen for the past 3 years at the company. So, I started looking for a new job, got an offer that was basically in the same ballpark.

Generally depressed by the whole industry now. I read through the thread and it confirms what I've heard from others. That the only way to get substantial raises is to switch jobs, but it kinda makes no sense to me. Especially with a younger engineer like myself, the amount of time and money they spent on training us, only to have us leave because they are not willing to shelve out a couple extra grand to keep us happy? It seems insane, but it is what it is.


----------



## Supe

ironman said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in July, I got a 20% raise because they knew I was ready to leave. I got a 2.5% raise rolling into this year based on reviews. If HR comes through on a potential nuclear assignment (same company), I'll have another 28% raise on my base salary, but all that does is offset my current living allowance for being a road whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 28% is not that much for being a road whore unless your already over 100k a year, then 28k extra is not to shabby. I guess it depends on if you get to go home to your wife every night and the benifits that come with that.
Click to expand...


I can assure you, rimming is not one of those benefits.


----------



## CbusPaul

Was it enough to buy a plane and a hangar?


----------



## Supe

Ain't she a beaut?


----------



## CbusPaul

You truly are making fatty money! Livin' the dream!


----------



## Master slacker

2.7%. Yeehaw... but my 2010 bonus was better than years past since the company did so damn well. I guess I'm happy about that.


----------



## cableguy

We got a nice bonus this year (paid out on Tuesday), but apparently the board of directors thought we met too many of our goals and our bonuses were a bit too high... so they've reworked the bonus calculation scheme, and we expect a significantly smaller one next year. Oh well.

I'm putting mine to good use - shoving it in the bank... started the application process for grad school. Will it be worth it? I dunno. But I've decided I want a Masters' degree to go with my shiny new PE certificate.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick got about a months salary of profit sharing added to his 401k account last month.


----------



## Road Guy

0.0


----------



## Ble_PE

I got a promotion this year, so I received a 5.5% raise instead of the 2.5% cost of living. Not a huge jump considering this is my first raise since passing the PE, but I'm not going to complain too much. I'm looking forward to my bonus from the project that is finishing up since our bonuses are based on project success. It should be a really nice check sometime toward the end of the year.


----------



## Dean Wormer

Road Guy said:


> 0.0


MR. BLUTARSKY... ZERO POINT ZERO.


----------



## FusionWhite

We got a letter that our end of year bonus will be about half what its been the last two years. Which means Ive already taken about a 5% pay cut for the year.


----------



## snickerd3

FusionWhite said:


> We got a letter that our end of year bonus will be about half what its been the last two years. Which means Ive already taken about a 5% pay cut for the year.


if it is a bonus then it should still be a plus. should never count bonuses as expected income...silly boy


----------



## JMC2194

I got a 5.5% raise this year along w/ a promotion (would have been 2.75-3% w/o promotion). We get 5-6% (varies based on profit) of our salary put into our 401k each year, but no monetary bonuses. I was somewhat peeved that the promotion only got me 5.5%, but after joining this site today and reading up somewhat it doesn't seem that bad. Glad I found this site. Good source of info for a noob like me.

Hopefully once I pass my PE next year I'll get a nice bump, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Dean Wormer said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> MR. BLUTARSKY... ZERO POINT ZERO.
Click to expand...

Christ. Seven years of college down the drain. Might as well join the fucking Peace Corps.


----------



## Boon

Face it, Kent. You threw up on Dean Wormer.


----------



## Master slacker

We'll be adding a sizeable chunk of my bonus to the mortgage. Should shave a good amount of time off that sucker.


----------



## Flounder

I can't believe I threw up in front of Dean Wormer.



Boon said:


> Face it, Kent. You threw up on Dean Wormer.


----------



## FF8256

No increased pay or bonuses in four years, but plenty of additional responsibilities in fewer hours. Does that count as a raise?


----------

